# what animal should i get to help keep tank clean



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

i have a 29 gallon and algae grows one in a while....

im considering
-a few corys 
-1 or 2 snails
-a pleco

any feedback on these? i really like the look of corys how they swim together, so i might get some of those either way. Just not sure what kind of cory (suggestions appreciated) But what do you guys think of a snail or some type of pleco? again suggestions on a specific pleco are appreciated

thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Don't buy a fish just for cleaning as you will probably be disappointed in it. Cories don't eat algae they are omnivores and need a meaty diet. For a pleco in that size of tank I would suggest a bn and a few oto's or a couple of snails. Each prefer a different type of algae and their food will need to be supplimented.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

If algae only grows once in a while, and not all the time, you might starve some algae eaters, if you do get them and they make your tank spotless, you'll need algae wafers to supplement them. If you get a bristlenose pleco, you should get driftwood for it too, unless you already have driftwood.


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

I agree. Unless you have a LOT of algae growth, you'll have to buy food for the algae eaters. If you don't want to do that, I suggest you just scrub it off yourself. All you need is a sponge and the willingness to stick your hand into the water.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Corys do a very good job of cleaning up food particles that fall to the bottom. Your tank could handle 6-10 corys. Corys are very social and need to be kept in groups. They normally won't touch Algae.


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

susankat said:


> Don't buy a fish just for cleaning as you will probably be disappointed in it. Cories don't eat algae they are omnivores and need a meaty diet. For a pleco in that size of tank I would suggest a bn and a few oto's or a couple of snails. Each prefer a different type of algae and their food will need to be supplimented.


*i/a* cories are great for cleaning up the bottom of your tank a bn would work nice on some algae as well as otto's


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Corys are great just make sure you have a soft substrate... or sand since they prefer that. They should also be in groups of 5


----------

